# R33 gtrparts required



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

Front bumper needed genuine
Both front genuine wings 
Both front arch liners/splash guards
Please contact me with prices 
All parts must be damage free however not too fussed with paint damage .
Have a great day


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

n600hks said:


> Front bumper needed genuine
> Both front genuine wings
> Both front arch liners/splash guards
> Please contact me with prices
> ...


Have the driver side front wing in kl0 silver if Ur still looking. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

